# How to add iron to sand-capped soil



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

You could try something like this-
http://www.bamaplants.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=40_44&products_id=103


----------



## blackphantom (Aug 1, 2011)

Those look like they might do the trick... What unit area do you think one capsule would cover, i.e. how should I space them to cover the whole substrate?


----------



## blackphantom (Aug 1, 2011)

I forgot to add, what is the actual size of the capsules? Will they be easy enough to stick under a layer of compacted sand?


----------



## blackphantom (Aug 1, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

How about trying this? You can add whatever ferts you want. Clay is already iron rich, and you could add extra fe from dry ferts if you have them.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

The tabs aren't too big, they're very similar in size to a medicine tablet and made from the same material so they dissolve in water. With clay, you don't want too much in one area. 1 tab every 3-4" should be enough.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Since it's an experiment, add a cup of red clay powder to the water colum. Turn off all water moving devices and simply allow the clay to settle under the sand cap. 

You can buy gelatin caps 250ct at a health food store for $7(?) cheaper on [Ebay Link Removed] I buy powdered red clay in 20# bags for $19. A few people here sell small bags of Powdered Red Clay.


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

With regards to your dropper idea, go buy a turkey marinade injector.. Its basically a giant hypodermic needle. Any place that sells kitchen stuff should have it.


----------

